# Tackle Warehouse



## fatfish:) (3. Februar 2011)

Kennt sich einer mit dem Tackle Warehouse aus?
Muss man auch zoll bezahlen, wenn man dort bestellt?

Link dazu:http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/

lg jojo#6


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

Wie immer die Boardsuche.

Zoll und EUST muss man immer Zahlen, wenn es aus Drittländern kommt und über die Freigrenze liegt.


----------



## fatfish:) (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

und wie hoch ist der zoll?
ich hab gehört, dass pakete bis 22kg zollfrei sind, stimmt das??

lg jojo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

Nein.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

Moin,
aaaaaalso, Zoll musst du erst ab einem bestimmten Einkaufswert der ware zahlen, das sind glaub ich 120 oder 150 €. D.h. sobald die Ware teurer ist, als 120 oder 150 € zahlste Zoll. Aber nicht nur Zoll, sondern ab 16 € Warenwert auch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, das sind dann 19 %. D.H. sollte deine Ware mehr als 120 (oder wie gesagt 150) € kosten, zahlst du Zoll, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und zusätzlich halt noch den Versand von Tacklewarehouse, der nicht ganz billig ist. Kommt also was zusammen.

Da ist bestimmt irgendwas nicht ganz richtig, aber die Poster nach mir werden's schon richten :q oder mich verfetzen :q

Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

Bis 149,99€ keinen Zoll und bis 21,99€ keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Wurde hier aber auch schon etliche Male erklärt.


----------



## fatfish:) (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

aso, aber sicher das das mit dem zoll stimmt??


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*



fatfish:) schrieb:


> aso, aber sicher das das mit dem zoll stimmt??


 

Nee die lügen alle ohne rot zu werden ............stimmt schon so.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

Einfach den Warenwert+Versandkosten+23% rechnen und man hat das, was man max. zahlen muss.


----------



## fatfish:) (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

aso cool
hat denn schon mal einer da bestellt? welche erfahrungen wurden gemacht??

mfg jojo


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*



christian36 schrieb:


> Bis 149,99€ keinen Zoll und bis 21,99€ keine  Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Wurde hier aber auch schon etliche Male  erklärt.


Stimmt so.


Zur Bestellung: Ja, mehrmals. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

so, und jetzt an den TE: schau doch bitte mal in der Boardsuche nach, es gibt hier schon mehrere Trööts, in denen das Thema Tacklewarehouse besprochen wird...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83013

Einfach die letzten paar Seiten angucken, da steht auch auf jeder 2ten Seite die selbe Frage.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle Warehouse*

Sehr guter Link! Und damit ist hier geschlossen.


----------

